# bobtails



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

couple of pics


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 24, 2010)

Love their colours.


----------



## beeman (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice critter, Perth coastal animal?


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

What gorgeous little shingles! Anyone know a breeder who sells these patterns/colours?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

beeman said:


> Nice critter, Perth coastal animal?



Yes it is Perth coastal.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> What gorgeous little shingles! Anyone know a breeder who sells these patterns/colours?



These colours / patterns are what i most commonly see locally although i saw one with a lot of red in it at the same location. I will try and find pics. I would think here in the west it would be easy to get bobtails with similar colouring.


----------



## scratchy (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice looking animal , got to love the WA subspecies. They vary so much out west, it would be great to see some more pics to see the variation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahaha here's one found out 2 and bit hours from Perth


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice pic mate i love the way they are so full of huff.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

nice shingles, the WA ones are so much more attractive then the ones we get over here. great shots!


----------



## richardsc (Jan 25, 2010)

some of the eastern shingles are just as nice color wise,its just that there common to us easterners


----------



## Noongato (Jan 25, 2010)

All I gotta say to you people is:

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Namn8r (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice, I love the red coloured ones. Beeman do you have a pic of your highest red form? Id love to see it.

Cheers

Nam


----------



## punisherSIX (Jan 26, 2010)

Great pics guys, I've always seen them as the cute lil puppy dogs of the skinks


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 26, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> What gorgeous little shingles! Anyone know a breeder who sells these patterns/colours?



yes.
cheers.


----------

